# URL#top - URL#bottom



## Benutzer007 (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

mit https://www.tutorials.de/#top wird der Cursor am Seitenanfang angezeigt, auch wenn man am Ende ist. Wie kann ich ans Seitenende springen, ohne den Anker explizit zu definieren? https://www.tutorials.de/#bottom klappt jedenfalls nicht.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## SpiceLab (6. Mai 2015)

_#top_ gilt per default. Ohne Sprungmarke und Anker wird's schwierig nach unten zu springen


----------



## Benutzer007 (6. Mai 2015)

Danke Dir. Ich dachte, es gibt außer top auch noch andere Defaults.


----------

